# X reg Peugeot 206 LX Tidy Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi - -thought this may be of interest. It's a 2000 X reg Peugeot 1,4 LX in Crystal Green Metallic, done 57,000 miles. Not in bad shape - its got a Dent/Graze thats been blobbed over on the N/S Rear Arch/Bumper and a couple of Shallow dents to the side of the O/S Roof. Interior wise it not bad but quite dirty on the Seats etc due to the light upholstery. Here are some pics......

WP_20160219_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_005 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_006 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_007 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_008 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Nice!

WP_20160219_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_010 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_011 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_012 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_013 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_014 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_015 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_016 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_017 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_018 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_019 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_020 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_021 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_022 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_023 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_024 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_025 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_026 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_027 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_028 by jpappleton, on Flickr

All the usual Dirt and Grime to get on with, so after removing the Wheel Trims, Number Plates, Go faster wind deflectors & Racing Fuel Filler Cap etc time to get going on it.....

WP_20160219_029 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_030 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_031 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_032 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_033 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_034 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_035 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After the initial clean all over with AS G101 etc the Tar made it's usual appearance......

WP_20160219_036 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_037 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_038 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_039 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_040 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_041 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Whilst the Trims were off time to give them a clean.....

WP_20160219_044 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_045 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_046 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_056 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_057 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_055 by jpappleton, on Flickr

As I left it yesterday all decontaminated outside and Clay Clothed.......

WP_20160219_047 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_048 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_049 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_050 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_051 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_052 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20160219_053 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thanks for looking - i'll put some more pics up in a bit from today.

Cheers


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Good work so far mate. Love your turnaround threads.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I once owned the same colour specked 206, excpet mine was a 51 plate, and mine had an auto box, there are two things to watch out for, collapsing worn through drivers seat, sadly you don't know till its too late, and petrol gauge failure in the tank, good luck Charlie, im sure you wont let us down.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

ibiza55 said:


> I once owned the same colour specked 206, excpet mine was a 51 plate, and mine had an auto box, there are two things to watch out for, collapsing worn through drivers seat, sadly you don't know till its too late, and petrol gauge failure in the tank, good luck Charlie, im sure you wont let us down.


Thanks for the info - will keep a lookout on those things.

As mentioned earlier - here are some pics of the progress today. Here shown after all the Wheels cleaned and a tidy up and Arches Cleaned.......

DSCN3113 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3114 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3115 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3116 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Moved inside for some polishing.......

DSCN3118 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3119 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Thought i'd Tidy up the poor touching up someone had done.....

DSCN3120 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3121 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Better......

DSCN3124 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3123 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3125 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Whilst i had the camera out I noticed some beading on the Golf done previously. Took a quick pic.....

DSCN3127 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3129 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3130 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3132 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Going to have a go at the interior next. did a quick test on the Seat to see what i'm dealing with.....

DSCN3128 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers for now.


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Coming along nicely. Great job on the scuff, how did you manage to get it to look so good?


----------



## stu324 (Apr 12, 2007)

Excellent work so far, just goes to show what a bit of hard graft can go. Keep it up 👍


----------



## tom_jayy (Apr 19, 2015)

Excellent work as always, really enjoying reading these 'turnaround' details!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

As always, great results chum. Can I ask what you did with the wheel bolts and hubs. They look remarkably clean and I love that degree of attention. 

Cooks


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Confused about the "go faster wind deflector" comment...

Looks ok though. Never been keen on the 206, and incredibly boring to drive. I trust you'll bring this back to it's original condition mind


----------



## Matt D (Jan 23, 2007)

Car is coming up well. Shame about the scuff on the rear arch. Are you going to repair it any further or leave as is?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

usual cracking work so far. love these deep clean/transformation threads.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Getting to 'okcharlie' spec now! :detailer:
Great work as per usual, keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Great work as always, can't believe how that scuff was touched up!
Looked like someone spread cake frosting on it!

What compounds did you use to get that out?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Still a badly touched up scuff is better than a left to rust scuff 

Can't believe the fuel cover cover bit the bullet! they convert regular unleaded into Super unleaded and add 25bhp!!!

Nice work!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job fella


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Kev.O said:


> Coming along nicely. Great job on the scuff, how did you manage to get it to look so good?


Thanks....I just removed all the old touch up paint ant the original paint that was on the object it scuffed. Used a selection of various things to remove - see below.



Cookies said:


> As always, great results chum. Can I ask what you did with the wheel bolts and hubs. They look remarkably clean and I love that degree of attention.
> Cooks


Thanks......wheel bolts and hubs were cleaned, slightly rubbed down then painted with Zinc 182 paint. Does make a difference.



Ben108 said:


> Confused about the "go faster wind deflector" comment...
> 
> Looks ok though. Never been keen on the 206, and incredibly boring to drive. I trust you'll bring this back to it's original condition mind


Sorry....my attempt at sarcasm regarding the door wind deflectors.



Matt D said:


> Car is coming up well. Shame about the scuff on the rear arch. Are you going to repair it any further or leave as is?


No not on this occasion just touch up better as its not my car.



Hereisphilly said:


> Great work as always, can't believe how that scuff was touched up!
> Looked like someone spread cake frosting on it!
> 
> What compounds did you use to get that out?


Thanks.....I used a combination of Tardis, Menz FG300, an old compounding pad and dare I say it T Cut. Normally I would have removed the bulk of it with cellulose thinners but I ran out.

Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again......some progress from a windy Norfolk, Began with a Dry Vac throughout which left me with this......

DSCN3136 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3137 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3138 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3139 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3140 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3141 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Lots of debris gone etc leaving the ingrained dirt on the Plastics & Upholstery. Hit it with AS G101 and a variety of Brushes. Extracted with the Wet Vac and immediately feelin' fresher.......

DSCN3142 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3143 by jpappleton, on Flickr

You can see how dirty the panel is on the Bench Seat that i hadn't done till getting round the other side.....

DSCN3144 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3145 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3146 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3147 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Onto the Drivers Side.......

DSCN3148 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3149 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3150 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3151 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN3152 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Taken back inside to dry. Hopefully i'll fine tune it tomorrow and gets some pics up if the weather is ok.

Cheers


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Property filthy, great turn around


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again.......managed to get some pics today after a bit of fine tuning, there's a few..........

DSCN3154 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3155 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3156 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3157 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3218 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3159 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3160 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3161 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3162 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3163 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3164 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3165 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3166 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3167 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3168 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3169 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3170 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3171 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3172 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3173 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3174 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3175 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3176 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3177 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3178 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3179 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3180 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3181 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3182 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3183 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3184 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3185 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3186 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3187 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3188 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3189 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3190 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3191 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3192 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3193 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3194 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3195 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3196 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3197 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3199 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3200 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3201 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3202 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3203 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3204 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3205 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3207 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3208 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3209 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3210 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3211 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3213 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3214 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3215 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3216 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSCN3217 by John Appleton, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.

Cheers


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent job!


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Like these sort of projects, ( Shed to shiny ) it shows what can be achieved if your willing.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, once again you've done an awesome job.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Loving your work!

How many zebra did you use to reupholster the interior! :lol:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Brilliant job there friend! Looks like a (better than new, not dealer prepped) new car :thumb:


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Great work, actually preferred it just on its steelies.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Your work is always too draw! Well done


----------



## siradamrees (May 3, 2011)

Absolutely cracking job once again. Whats next were do you get all your cars from???


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Bloody hell, looks like back in the day when I pdi,d one, great work. Crystal green metallic if I remember right?

Carl


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Awesomeness John as usual! 🏻 something else is meaning to ask when you did the Golf - what do use to dress roof rail rubbers/door shut mouldings covers/wipers etc? I always find it such a pain to get right into those delicate areas! Is it a spray on product or are you taking the time with a cloth and a brush?

Thanks for posting chap!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a great job you have done fella. that interior has come up well. can I ask what wet vac you used and how did you dry it all off?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

There you go Bazz...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5065701&postcount=34


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Great work once again. That interior looks mint.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Blinding work as ever Charlie, Top Drawer


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

What a makeover.

Well done


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've traded a fair few cars in over my 23 years of driving, and had many comments on how clean my cars have been, but I swear I don't know what they would say if they saw this Peugeot 206, well done Charlie on your excellent work again.


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Many Thanks for the kind comments - much appreciated.



AS_BO said:


> Awesomeness John as usual! 🏻 something else is meaning to ask when you did the Golf - what do use to dress roof rail rubbers/door shut mouldings covers/wipers etc? I always find it such a pain to get right into those delicate areas! Is it a spray on product or are you taking the time with a cloth and a brush?
> 
> Thanks for posting chap!


Thanks - all the rubbers/dressing etc were done with AS Highstyle. Application was with a small cloth and sometimes a brush. In tight areas I sometimes use Highstyle in the spray bottle and then tidy up any residue with a dry cloth.



bazz said:


> wow what a great job you have done fella. that interior has come up well. can I ask what wet vac you used and how did you dry it all off?


Thanks - I used AS G101 and a variety of Brushes to clean the Seats and Carpets etc then just used a Sealey Wet Extraction Vac to remove the dirty foamy water. Usually I'll go over them again with a soft sponge soaked in a mild solution of Warm Water and AS G101. Finally extract the Water again with the Sealey and then Towel Dry and excess water from the plastics etc. This time of year to dry out I usually leave the car running for a few hours with the heater on full blast all over the car. Hope that helps.

Cheers


----------



## Sc00byurabus (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice work matey.....

Where did you get your portable garage from...and what size is it??

Cheers


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Sc00byurabus said:


> Nice work matey.....
> 
> Where did you get your portable garage from...and what size is it??
> 
> Cheers


Thanks......PM'd you the details.

Cheers


----------

